# Sargent Saturday afternoon



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't been surf fishing for a month and it will probably be another month before I go again, but I did get to fish for a couple hours Saturday.
We ran down to the beach around 5pm to take a look at the water and ran into a buddy of mine fishing in one of my top secret spots. He had a couple runs, but no takers and was getting ready to leave, but I talked him out of it. We ran a couple fresh whiting and croaker out past the third bar and waited. One rod had a run, but when we checked the bait the hook was gone and the cable was shredded. We were only running 210# and it happens sometimes. Changed out the leader and ran another bait out and while we were running it the other rod slammed down hard and was taking drag, but by the time I got to it ,it was gone. Rebaited that one and ran it back out and waited some more. The other rod slacked up, and we thought it had got cut, but it was a small black tip that had swam all the way in. After a quick tag and release we rebaited and set back out with our last bait. Just when we were ready to go a rod took off with a nice bull red on. 
This all took place between 5 and 7:30. If your ever having a slow day and ready to give up, just wait it out. You never know when they might turn on.
The water looked good, but it was calmer than I like for surf fishing, but the best part is there was no seaweed.
I think it's about to start getting good, so go if you can and post a report. If I can't go, I at least would like to see other people catching fish.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Vera nice.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LOL.. that picture of the red gives an great view of the piers actual depth.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Castaway2 said:


> LOL.. that picture of the red gives an great view of the piers actual depth.


Sold out his 'top secret' spot too!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> LOL.. that picture of the red gives an great view of the piers actual depth.


Should be able to easily cast to the second sandbar off that sucker!! It actually looks higher than it is longer!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Sharkchum, may I ask do you cut up the croaker and hook it, or do you hook the whole fish?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you going again this Saturday?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I disturbs me that your only getting loose to go fishing once a month.


----------

